# I need to rent space in a commercial kitchen in Phoenix, AZ preferably by the month not hour



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

I run a custom cake business selling mainly wedding and special occasion cakes. I need to rent space in a commercial kitchen or bakery by the month. Certain timeframes are ok. I need access to an oven, fridge/freezer to store a few cakes, possibly a mixer. Please email me

[email protected]

Thanks


----------

